# Central Air/Heating System popping right after compressor kicks on.



## rickyo181818 (12 mo ago)

Hello. I have a new construction we have been living in almost 2 months now. Our heating/cooling system was installed up in the attic. When the units compressor kicks on you can hear two sounds back to back from each other within a second that sounds like a loud popping noise. It doesn't sound like the heating/cooling unit itself, but sounds like maybe roof joists popping or a few vents popping. It's loud enough to wake you up at night. Anyone have any ideas on what this may be or fixes for this?


----------



## madjr12 (Feb 16, 2018)

If the ductwork is isulated metal, it could be from that. If the metal wasn't crossbroke properly in could expand and contract at startup/shutdown. I would think that since the ductwork is in the attic, fiberboard ductwork would've been install, but who knows. Hire a professional to inspect the ductwork.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

